# Internship visa in Lisbon



## gustavomarin (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I am Colombian and I just finished my degree. I have got an internship offer in Lisbon  
I was checking the requirements for the internship visa and seems that I have to have student status (which I do not have cause I just graduated). Is there any other way to get that visa?
Besides that requirement I have all the other things that they ask for...
Please help, I really really like the internship.
Cheers, 
Gustavo


----------

